# Help pick between these 3.....



## 02SVT (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, been lurking here for a little while but decided to sign up. Anyways, I have a 6 month old English Pointer. While at the vet yesterday, he told me it's time to switch her to a regular dog food (not puppy). She's 41lbs at this time. We have been feeding her Eukanuba puppy large breed, which, the more I read, the more I see everyone thinks it's garbage. She doesn't seem to have any problems on it except she can be a little gassy at times and will sometimes have loose stool.
I'v been loking around for other options dry food wise, and, after a lot of reading, have come up with 3 choices. 
They are: 
Solid Gold Wolf King
Fromm 4 star
Canidae all life stages

These fall into my price range and are available around where I live. I'm just having a hard time deciding between the 3. Any input anyone can give about one vs. the other would be greatly appreciated. If anyone has another brand they would choose over these that fall roughly into the same price range feel free to share. I know a lot of people like the 100% grain free foods, but at $70 or so/30lbs they are a bit steep.
Thanks!


----------



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

If you can spend a little more and it is available to you then I would feed Acana.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

If you can't get a hold of Acana or if it's out of your price range you could always rotate between the three you have posted. Not sure what the main protein is, but every month or two (or three) you could rotate. Variety is good. :biggrin1:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Out of those three I would pick fromm. 

Also TOTW is $36 online. Use code vis123 to get $10 off, free shipping and no tax. http://www.petcarerx.com/pcrx/omnisearch.aspx?q=totw

Acana praire is around $50 a bag. Here's some online acana. See which one works out cheapest.

ACANA Dog Food and other pet products on sale at DoggieFood.com

Acana | PetFoodDirect.com

www.heartypet.com - Acana

https://www.pethealthandnutritionce...manufacturer-for-dog-products/acana-dog-food/


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Out of the three you have listed Fromm would be my choice!:happy: But you can mix protein sources!


----------



## 02SVT (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I did find a place thats local (somewhat) that sells Acana. The prairie harvest isn't much more $$ than the Fromm, plus it's grain free. Looks like we may have a winner.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

02SVT said:


> Thanks for the replies. I did find a place thats local (somewhat) that sells Acana. The prairie harvest isn't much more $$ than the Fromm, plus it's grain free. Looks like we may have a winner.


Acana is far superior to the three that you have mentioned. A few extra bucks spent on food goes a long way in the prevention of illnesses later.

What type of SVT do you own? Most would always assume a Cobra but there are other SVT Fords in 2002, Focus, Lightning, etc. I'm not a Ford guy but I love all fast cars and drag racing.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Awsome, you've made an excellent choice:thumb: Hopefully you get good results and want to rotate the grasslands and pacifica. You don't have to rotate them every bag. You can feed mostly praire and than throw in a bag of grassland and pacifica in the mix;0)


----------



## 02SVT (Jan 15, 2011)

I think I'll start her off on wild prairie and then rotate on from there. Is it mostly up to her taste preference from here? Prairie looks like mosty chicken while the grasslands appears to be mostly lamb. I have about 1/4 of the bag left of her Eukanueba so I will just slowly introduce the Acana in increasigly larger amounts. I really don't mind spending the $$ money for a superior food. She is very energetic and has a beautiful coat and I'd like to keep it that way:thumb:
And Sam, I have an 02 Lightning, so thats where my username comes from. Couldn't really come up with anything more creative haha.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just wanted to add that you should go very slowly with the transisiton. Reason is your going from a low quality to a very high quality kibble. You might get signs of detoxification. Don't worry, if you do go back a step. Start out feeding 25% acana and 75% pukeanubauke: for 4 days. If everything is ok goto 50/50 for 4 days. If everything is still ok goto 75/25 until bag is done. If you have a digestion problem at any point, go back a step. So if you at 25/75 and goto 50/50 and start having problems, go back to 25/75 for a little longer.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i really dont see how acana is better than totw. its only a 60 percent meat food. i doubt totw is a lot less if any? totw is also a LOT cheaper


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> 75% pukeanubauke:.


eace:opcorn:hahahahahaa


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i really dont see how acana is better than totw. its only a 60 percent meat food. i doubt totw is a lot less if any? totw is also a LOT cheaper


It might have the same protein, fat and carb levels, but it's definitely not as good as acana. Acana uses human grade ingredients, TOTW uses pet grade. That's a huge difference.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> It might have the same protein, fat and carb levels, but it's definitely not as good as acana. Acana uses human grade ingredients, TOTW uses pet grade. That's a huge difference.


but thats just an assumption. you have no proof of these claims! besides no pet food uses human grade


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Champion claims they use human grade meats and human grade meats to make there meals. They do not use or do they denature meats and meals. If it wasn't human grade, they would legally have to denature it. Diamond uses denatured meats and meals. That's why acana cost more than TOTW.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Champion claims they use human grade meats and human grade meats to make there meals. They do not use or do they denature meats and meals. If it wasn't human grade, they would legally have to denature it. Diamond uses denatured meats and meals. That's why acana cost more than TOTW.


there is no definition of the meaning behind human grade. its a mrketing ploy.
also im pretty sure diamond uses human grade also? denaturing is reuired by law, how does champion not use it?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's a thread with champion's response. Since there using human grade, they do not have to denature there meat. http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/5468-what-do-you-think-reply-champion.html


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I found this site interesting. Orijen meat meals -- anyone have information? - Pet forum for dogs cats and humans - Pets.ca


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Nothing I can say that wasn't linked to in cast71's post!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

cast71 said:


> I found this site interesting. Orijen meat meals -- anyone have information? - Pet forum for dogs cats and humans - Pets.ca


Fantastic info! I wonder what other foods made in America/Canada that can be sold in the EU?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ziwi peak is another, but it's very expensiveeep:


----------



## 02SVT (Jan 15, 2011)

Man, this is crazy. I honestly never knew there was this much to dog food. I just read through the whole Champion meats thing and I think it pretty much illustates that Acana is a better food than T.O.T.W...but I will let my dog decide that. I'm going to buy a 16lb bag at first just to make sure she likes it,and if not...then she will get Ol' Roy....



Kidding...

Another thing...I read I was reading somewhere before that there was one of the Acana's that I should hold off feeding her until she has reached adult weight/age. I can't find that post now, does anyone know off hand which one it is? Shes 6 months old and 41lbs. Thanks.


----------



## 02SVT (Jan 15, 2011)

cast71 said:


> Ziwi peak is another, but it's very expensiveeep:


It's ONLY around $15/pound....:biggrin:


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> Fantastic info! I wonder what other foods made in America/Canada that can be sold in the EU?


Taste of the Wild is sold here in Sweden, which is a part of the EU. That and Champion's foods are pretty much the only good ones that are mentioned on American forums that can be found in my country. Ziwi Peak is also availiable, but that is way too expensive to be used as the daily food so it barely counts. 

I'm pretty sure Canidae is avaliable in some other EU countries, like Denmark.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

02SVT said:


> Man, this is crazy. I honestly never knew there was this much to dog food. I just read through the whole Champion meats thing and I think it pretty much illustates that Acana is a better food than T.O.T.W...but I will let my dog decide that. I'm going to buy a 16lb bag at first just to make sure she likes it,and if not...then she will get Ol' Roy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want easy goto 100% raw, You need a phd for kibble ahahahahaaha

The grassland is not good for large breeds. It has a high calcium/phosphorous level. You can feed at around 1 years old, after they have done most of there growing.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/5794-grain-free-formulas-lbp.html


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

bumblegoat said:


> Taste of the Wild is sold here in Sweden, which is a part of the EU. That and Champion's foods are pretty much the only good ones that are mentioned on American forums that can be found in my country. Ziwi Peak is also availiable, but that is way too expensive to be used as the daily food so it barely counts.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Canidae is avaliable in some other EU countries, like Denmark.


TOTW is not EU 1774 certified. It can't pass because they use denatured petfood grade meats. That wouldbe great if I'm wrong:biggrin:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

bumblegoat said:


> Taste of the Wild is sold here in Sweden, which is a part of the EU. That and Champion's foods are pretty much the only good ones that are mentioned on American forums that can be found in my country. Ziwi Peak is also availiable, but that is way too expensive to be used as the daily food so it barely counts.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Canidae is avaliable in some other EU countries, like Denmark.


I just wanted to say, your dog is so cool looking. That gray/white beard really gives him/her a distinguished look. What kind of dog is he/she, and how old?



cast71 said:


> TOTW is not EU 1774 certified. It can't pass because they use denatured petfood grade meats. That wouldbe great if I'm wrong:biggrin:


I was thinking this as well. Worldwide is Orijen considered the best of the best, or are there others better?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> I was thinking this as well. Worldwide is Orijen considered the best of the best, or are there others better?


There are probably foods that are just as good. I would think there in the top of premium kibbles. I also say the food is only as good as your dog does on it. Even if it's the best and your dog does poorly, that makes it not a good food for your dog.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

cast71 said:


> There are probably foods that are just as good. I would think there in the top of premium kibbles. I also say the food is only as good as your dog does on it. Even if it's the best and your dog does poorly, that makes it not a good food for your dog.


Oh I know, what I mean by best foods is in the companies practices, quality of ingredients, and their manufacturing methods. I think money no object Ziwipeak is the best food, but I know next to nothing on the company. Overall from what I know about Champion, and price being factored in Orijen/Acana have to be considered top dog. 

When I heard they won't make any canned foods because they can't make it in their own plant, instead of outsourcing the job, I was stunned. Losing potentially millions in profits just because you don't even feel comfortable having someone make it speaks volumes.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

cast71 said:


> TOTW is not EU 1774 certified. It can't pass because they use denatured petfood grade meats. That wouldbe great if I'm wrong:biggrin:


Strange, because it is sold here, I have even bought the cat food once, and I have picked up sample bags of three of the dog formulas.



PUNKem733 said:


> I just wanted to say, your dog is so cool looking. That gray/white beard really gives him/her a distinguished look. What kind of dog is he/she, and how old?


Thank you. He is a border terrier, and he is turning 9 soon, but is probably closer to 8 in the pictures. He has had the grey beard for a long time though, as soon as he got his adult coat he went grey. It is a quite common trait in the breed actually, and som borders turn almost completely grey/white when they are old (9 isn't very old for the breed, they easily hit 15 years).


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not sure what to think of Champion Petfoods after reading about their issues on this website.
Issues Surrounding Champion Petfoods Orijen recall in Australia

I guess every dog food company has their issues, and their mad cow disease recall in 2003 had nothing to do with Orijen or Acana, it was before they were making these brands.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Fromm 4 star, is by far the best. The real great thing is they manufacture their own product in their own facility. The other 2 are sub contracted out. I personally would not feed Canidae. No matter what anyone here says, Orijen is by far the best kibble made today.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I think these people who bash kibble and any dog food should first look at what they are feeding their CHILDREN and babies. I think most people would be pretty surprised how many recalls their are.

Search Results: Recalls


Recalls & Withdrawals


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

It's not really about the recalls for me, lot's of companies have had recalls. It's about the way this website is suggesting Champion Petfoods handled the whole Australian issue that has me curious.

I guess I feel like I should expect more from a company that manufactures their own food. However no company is perfect, could be that their past issues have only helped them to become a better company.


----------

